# Problem with weight gain.



## PerriDrake (May 24, 2010)

Hey guys, just came across this forum and thought I could get some help.

I'm 6ft and roughly 170lbs, I've always had a really high metabolism, I can stuff my face for days on end and never gain an ounce of weight, I've currently started lighting weights again, 20 to 30 mins daily in order to gain more muscle mass, but I am also looking to put on some additional weight to gain more body mass to work with, just I can never seem to gain any at all.

Wondering if any else perhaps had the same problem and is there a solution to it?

Thanks in advance

Perri


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

you have to eat big .. and train hard.. when you say eat big because you sounds like a hard gainer you will need alot of calories to grow. . what's your diet like post it up.


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Doin weights every day ent really a good idea mate, even for someone starting out, ur muscles need to repair, that's why you have rest days and that's why people do 3 day splits n so on. What's ur diet like?are you gettin enuff good fats and carbs in there aswell as protein?


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

yeh post your diet up.it might suprise you that you aint gettin enough to grow.i always thought i ate a lot but was nowhere near what i need and the right foods aswell.


----------



## PerriDrake (May 24, 2010)

My diet I guess is pretty normal, I have 1 or two eggs daily for my protein and then two cooked meals usually consisting of meats, potatoes, I eat alot of pasta and white bread, tend to fry a lot of foods as I imagine it's fattening haha and not the biggest fan of veg.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

PerriDrake said:


> My diet I guess is pretty normal, I have 1 or two eggs daily for my protein and then two cooked meals usually consisting of meats, potatoes, I eat alot of pasta and white bread, tend to fry a lot of foods as I imagine it's fattening haha and not the biggest fan of veg.


and you expect to put on weight ? or muscle with that diet ? .. look in the weight gain section .. see a proper diet example ..


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Oats oats oats if wanting to bulk.

Lots of good fats.

You need to eat at least 6 meals a day


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Your diet is your problem mate, just by looking at that overview your not eating nowhere near enough and especially protein.

1 or 2 eggs?? Most people eat 6-8 eggs just for breakfast and will eat at least 6 times per day


----------



## PerriDrake (May 24, 2010)

Cheers I'll do that, kinda new to this. Also I was wondering if introducing Whey protein into my diet, would it help with the right diet?


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

you need to aim for about 6 meals a day pal, get a good weight gainer and use that also, extra calories.

Eat good carbs with every meal: pasta, rice, jacket spud, sweet potato.

Plenty of protein.

Train 4ish times a week, rest needed to grow.

Push yourself, the weight will come. Good luck


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

porridge a must for breakfast.

Get a weight gainer with little or no sugar if you can find one.

My protein had a good one with oats and barley in, if i remember right.


----------



## PerriDrake (May 24, 2010)

71081 said:


> you need to aim for about 6 meals a day pal, get a good weight gainer and use that also, extra calories.
> 
> Eat good carbs with every meal: pasta, rice, jacket spud, sweet potato.
> 
> ...


Ah see with my weight training I just presumed I should just lift lift and lift, keep pushing myself and not stopping, so with resting should I go 1 day on then off the next and repeat?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

When you rest is when you grow mate, need to be getting 8hrs sleep per night to aid recovery


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

PerriDrake said:


> Cheers I'll do that, kinda new to this. Also I was wondering if introducing Whey protein into my diet, would it help with the right diet?


It will help add additional protein to your diet which will aid in protein synthesis and the rebuilding of muscle tissue IF your calories are high enough for sufficient energy to be used in doing so. Whey protein won't help on the calorie front unless you're eating at maintenance and consume 500cals of whey protein on top of that, thus putting you in a surplus, if you see what I mean.

If you post up exactly what you eat day to day we can see if you're actually eating a lot. No offence, but most hard gainers say they do but often aren't  . Unless you're routinely eating 6000cals and 250-300g+ protein a day then you've got no right to complain yet  .



PerriDrake said:


> Ah see with my weight training I just presumed I should just lift lift and lift, keep pushing myself and not stopping, so with resting should I go 1 day on then off the next and repeat?


3-4 days a week is plenty mate - either M/W/F or M/T/T/F  . I always find that the harder and heavier I life the hungrier I get. A few days of lifting heavy and eating 6 large meals a day should increase your appetite quite significantly IMO  .


----------



## PerriDrake (May 24, 2010)

Brilliant, I always make sure I get plenty of sleep. Is there a guide for newbies like myself with lifting? I usually do 3 or 4 different exercises with my dumbbells for about 30mins a day, trying to work on shoulders, chest, back and arms.


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah but it's not all about protein to make you grow, protein is for maintaining muscle, carbs and good fats are what's gona make you grow mate. You want ruffly 250g protein, 300g carbs and about 100-150g good fats every day! And like budda said...oats oats n more oats  try to stay away from the White s*it tho mate like bread n White rice, eat brown rice n the same with bread if you must eat bread. Sweet potato, brown rice, oats all good complex carbs. Olive oil, omega 3, flax seed all good fats. Then your protein, chicken, fish, steak, mixed nuts blah blah and don't forget ur greens, vital for nutriants and helps break down protein. Now go write out a diet


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Don't neglect your legs!!!!


----------



## PerriDrake (May 24, 2010)

AlasTTTair said:


> Unless you're routinely eating 6000cals and 250-300g+ protein a day then you've got no right to complain yet  .


I doubt I'm anywhere close to that, but I'm going to have a look in the weight gaining section and try and find a good diet plan.


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

PerriDrake said:


> Ah see with my weight training I just presumed I should just lift lift and lift, keep pushing myself and not stopping, so with resting should I go 1 day on then off the next and repeat?


Remember you don't grow in the gym, you grown in the kitchen and in bed. Allll about the rest n repair mate


----------



## PerriDrake (May 24, 2010)

So train hard, eat well and get plenty of rest. I think I done right by coming to this forum for some help, haha thaks guys.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

if you won't find the help you need on here .. i don't think you will find it any where .. good luck


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Yep uve got it mate. Try n do a 3 or 4 day split if you can! So like monday-chest n tris, Wednesday-shoulders n traps, Friday-back n bis then Sunday-legs. Somethin like that mate.


----------



## PerriDrake (May 24, 2010)

TIMMY_432 said:


> Yep uve got it mate. Try n do a 3 or 4 day split if you can! So like monday-chest n tris, Wednesday-shoulders n traps, Friday-back n bis then Sunday-legs. Somethin like that mate.


I'll actually give that one a try is there a forum section that could that has specific work outs for those areas of the body?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

TIMMY_432 said:


> Remember you don't grow in the gym, you *grown in the kitchen and in bed*. Allll about the rest n repair mate


Ahh sh1t, is this true, my wife spends most of the time in the kitchen and she

makes me sleep on the sofa:sad:

Time to give up:rolleye:


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

PerriDrake said:


> I'll actually give that one a try is there a forum section that could that has specific work outs for those areas of the body?


Google is your friend  or even better...if you have an iPhone there's a few apps on there called ifitness and fitness pro that have um all on there mate. Brilliant little apps thay are, thay have hole sections on there for each bodypart. If not then google, or I'm sure thay have um on here aswell. Hope that helps.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

the thing which stands out to me is the quote you eat loads but then later on you list quite a small amount of food consumed daily

my advice would be to start tracking exactly what you are eating. write everything down and use a site like fitday to see how many calories you are consuming. I bet there are days when you severly undereat which will undermine your attempts to put on weight

the biggest thing you can do is ensure you consistantly eat a certain amount - if your not gaining weight slowly increase portion sizes or add in more calorie dense foods


----------



## Jecko (Feb 8, 2010)

Myprotein, buy instant oats or Maltodextrin and add it to your protein shake 3 times a day. Sorted.


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Ahh sh1t, is this true, my wife spends most of the time in the kitchen and she
> 
> makes me sleep on the sofa:sad:
> 
> Time to give up:rolleye:


:laugh:


----------

